# mon expérience aura duré trois ans (futur antérieur)



## duchevreuil

Buongiorno tutti,

Nel libro di memorie di Pascal Remy, _L'inspecteur se met à table_, c'è una frase in cui l'autore usa il futuro anteriore francese (_futur antérieur_):

"_Mon experiénce à _GaultMillau_, sous l'excellente tutelle du neveu d'Henri Gault,_ _*aura duré*_ _trois ans. On m'avait confié des enquêtes régionales dans un premier temps, puis l'encart régional Alsace-Lorraine dans un deuxième temps._"

Secondo quanto ho letto in diverse grammatiche, il _futur antérieur_ è spesso usato per sottolineare la natura peculiare di un dato evento del passato, riassumendolo nello stesso tempo. (Per esempio : "Cette année aura été fatale pour l'économie du pays".)

Non penso che il futuro anteriore italiano venga usato nello stesso modo di quello francese e per questo vorrei sapere come si tradurrebbe in italiano il _futur antérieur_ della frase citata sopra ("mon expérience aura duré trois ans").

Questa frase mi fa impazzire, spero dunque che qualcuno mi possa aiutare a interpretarla correttamente... Magari c'è qualcuno che possiede il libro in traduzione italiana?

Grazie


----------



## Corsicum

duchevreuil said:


> "_Mon experiénce __*aura duré*_ _trois ans. _"Cette année aura été fatale pour l'économie du pays


Une tentative simpliste dans l’attente d’avis de connaisseurs. Ne connaissant pas l’Italien, pour ce contexte précis détaillé, je ne comprend pas la différence avec le Français...à fortiori avec d'autres langues Italo Romanes ?... des erreurs sont donc très probables : 
_La mia esperienza _*avrà*_ *durato* tre anni / La mia esperienza *avrà* *durato* in tutto tre anni._
_Questo anno *sarà stato* disastroso per l'economia_


----------



## Necsus

Mah, per quel poco che ne so, non ci dovrebbero essere grandi differenze tra francese e italiano nell'uso del futuro anteriore, vi si ricorre per indicare il "passato nel futuro", cioè un fatto futuro anteriore rispetto a un altro fatto pure futuro. Oppure, e questo potrebbe forse essere il caso della tua frase, indica una supposizione, un dubbio, una deduzione (saranno state le dieci, quando siamo usciti).



Corsicum said:


> _La mia esperienza *sarà **durata* in tutto tre anni._


----------



## nestore

Concordo!


----------



## duchevreuil

Grazie a tutti voi che avete risposto !


----------



## L'equilibrista

Vai tranquillo col futuro anteriore anche in italiano.


----------



## duchevreuil

L'equilibrista said:


> Vai tranquillo col futuro anteriore anche in italiano.


 
Spero di sì... Grazie !


----------

